# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  صور لطفلة أفغانية صاحبة أجمل عيون بالعالم

## إبتسام السهم

صور لطفلة أفغانية صاحبة أجمل عيون بالعالم , وهذه الصورة نشرتها مجلة نيوز ويك الامريكية , وعلقت عليها "بانها اجمل عيون في العالم وذلك لتناسق الالوان الستة بصورة ربانية بديعة" ما شاء الله . 


ما شاء الله

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أسف لم تظهر الصوره

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

مشاء الله سبحان الخالق

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المرووور ... دموع

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ماشاء الله عليها
عيونها روعه سبحان الله
مشكور اخوي
يسلموووووو

----------


## شوق الربيع

مشكووور


تحيااااتي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المرووور ... دنيا && شوق

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مشاء الله سبحان الخالق

----------


## حــــايــرة

مشاء الله عليها عيون
سبحان الله
يسلموووووووو على الصورة

----------


## أحزان الأمس

*ما شاء الله
لا إله إلا الله
*

----------


## بصيص الامل

ماشاء الله 
مشكووووور
على الصوره

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المرووور ... جميعا

----------


## looovely

اللهم صلي على محمد الله يخليه انشالله جد روعه 
                          جــــــــــــــــــــــــــل خالقها 
                                   تحيااااااااتي لك اخي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المرووور ...لوفلي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مـــاشـاء الله


تسلمي اخوي ابتسامة السهم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المرووور ... أسيره

----------


## الطيوبه

ماشاااااااااء الله عليها

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المرووور ... الطيوبه

----------


## البريئة

ماشاء الله سبحان الخالق

يعطيك العآفيه ع الموضوع والطرح الجميل

ننتضر كل جديدكم 
تحيـــــــــاتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ماشاءالله
يسلمو اخوي

----------


## حامي الشريعة

ماشاء الله

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لمروووركم

----------


## بريط

سبحان الله

----------


## عنيده

*ما شاء الله ..* 



*يسلموو*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لمروووركم

----------

